# Dead Island Hardwareproblem? - Bitte um Ratschläge!



## JamesMark (10. September 2011)

*Dead Island Hardwareproblem? - Bitte um Ratschläge!*

Guten Tag zusammen,

seit gestern habe ich Dead Island. Es macht unglaublich viel Spaß nur zwei Sachen drücken diesen Spaß enorm:

1) Das Bild friert alle 10Minuten einmal ein für 1-2 Sekunden, danach wird das Bild schwarz (Musik und Sounds sind weiterhin zu hören!), nach 2-3 Sekunden ist das Bild dann wieder normal da.

2) Auch ca. alle 10 Minuten (nicht gleichzeitig mit dem schwarzwerden des Bildschirms) kommen Schlieren über den Bildschirm, ich habe einmal einen Screenshot gemacht, diese verschwinden aber auch wieder nach ca. 20 Sekunden, aber manchmal bleiben sie dort bis ich neustarte: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Habe schon einen neuen Grafka-Treiber installiert, allerdings kommt dieser Mist immernoch. Meine Freunde haben das Problem nicht (haben selben PC).

Hardwaredetails:

Quad 6600 @2,4GHZ
Geforce 8800 GTS
4GB DDR2 Ram
Win7 SP1 64bit


Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. Habe keine Ahnung woran es noch liegen kann. Normal sind schlieren etc. ein Anzeichen für einen veralteten Treiber der Grafka, aber dies habe ich ja schon behoben.


Steffen


----------



## Crysisheld (10. September 2011)

Hallo, 

hast du deine Grafikkarte evtl. übertaktet? Was hast du für Temperaturen GPU/Gehäuse? Vielleicht wird die Grafikkarte einfach zu heiß. Sind alle Lüfter entstaubt?

Was haben deine Freunde für ein Betriebssystem? Hast du die Möglichkeit ein 32bit Betriebssystem auszuprobieren. Vielleicht ist es einfach nur ein Fehler im 64bit Grafikkartentreiber.


----------



## JamesMark (10. September 2011)

Die Grafikkarte ist nicht übertaktet und ich habe bei anderen Spielen keine Probleme.
Habe die Grafik nun auch mal auf komplett niedrig gestellt, Auflösung etc. runter, aber das ändert leider nichts.

Habe den Rechner mal komplett entstaubt (inklusive Lüfter etc.), das Problem besteht weiterhin.

Meine Freunde und ich haben jeweils Win7 64bit und deshalb leider keine Möglichkeit das auszuprobieren.

Lustig auch das ich diese Schlieren "wegdrücken" kann indem ich die Drucktaste einmal drücke. Behebt zwar das Problem nicht aber immerhin kann ich es so kurzzeitig verschwinden lassen.

Beim Treiber vorher war dasselbe Problem. Mit dem aktuellen Treiber genauso.

Hoffe ihr könnt das weiter eingrenzen, danke für die Tipps :/


----------



## Herbboy (10. September 2011)

Update auch mal Board+Soundtreiber.

Und nimm mal das tool GPU-Z, dann starte es, geh zu Sensors und kruez unten die beiden Felder da .- damit erstellst Du eine TXT-Datei, die alle Wetre wie Takt und Temperatur aufzeichnet. Nach dem Spielen, wenn das wieder passiert, schaust Du Dir die Datei mal an bei der Uhrzeit, wo die Probleme auftraten, ob die Temp vlt. zu hoch war.


----------



## JamesMark (10. September 2011)

Okay ich teste es mal und gebe euch dann bescheid!


----------



## JamesMark (10. September 2011)

> 09-10 20:10:26 ,              738.0   ,                993.6   ,               1836.0   ,               82.0   ,               61.0   ,               74.8   ,               61.5   ,              56   ,                1884   ,            291   ,         98   ,                       35   ,                   0   , 1.1500   ,
> 
> 2011-09-10 20:10:27 ,              738.0   ,                993.6   ,               1836.0   ,               82.0   ,               61.0   ,               74.8   ,               61.8   ,              56   ,                1888   ,            291   ,         98   ,                       36   ,                   0   , 1.1500   ,
> 
> ...






Ich habe einfach mal hier reinzitiert, schwer abzulesen, wenn ich alles richtig sehe dann steigt die Temperatur während des spielens von 63grad auf max. 83grad? Ist das zu heftig?


Ansonsten gibt es noch eine GPU Temperatur-Anzeige welche von 53grad auf 75grad ansteigt.


??? Ist das eine Lösung für eine Problem?

Ich danke euch schonmal für Antworten!​


----------



## Crysisheld (10. September 2011)

Ich denke mal, es ist ein Problem mit deiner Grafikkarte, die einfach zu heiss wird. Meine GTX460 hat im idle eine Temp von 41 und unter Volllast 55 Grad und meine Karte ist übertaktet... 

Also ich habe bei meiner Grafikkarte mal rumgespielt und NFS Hot Pursuit produziert bei mir bei 67 Grad Bildfehler die dann aussehen, als ob du ein Negativ Foto anschaust. Nein also deine 75 Grad sind sicher nicht gesund für die Karte. Ist der Lüfter Temperatur geregelt? Stell ihn mal manuell auf 100%  - ansonsten kannst ja mal das Gehäuse aufmachen, dann wird es auch kühler... 

Hast du unter der Grafikkarte noch andere Karten verbaut? Aber probier mal mit offenem Gehäuse zu spielen, vielleicht kommt es wenn das Gehäuse zu ist zu einem Hitzestau und deshalb gibt es Probleme. 

Nicht jede Engine ist gleich, die eine mehr die andere weniger anspruchsvoll für die Grafikkarte, deshalb kann es gut sein, dass sich die Grafikkarte bei Dead Island ein bisschen schwer tut, bei den Horden von Zombies und Polygonen die da berechnet werden müssen


----------



## shooot3r (10. September 2011)

naja ob das zu heiss ist denke ich nicht, ich habe mit meiner GTX 580 bei bad company 2 ca 80 grad unter last, mit meiner gtx 470 waren es ca auch so um die 75-80 grad. beide karten waren nicht übertaktet. denke nicht das die 75 grad bildfehler produzieren.

mfg


----------



## Crysisheld (11. September 2011)

shooot3r schrieb:


> naja ob das zu heiss ist denke ich nicht, ich habe mit meiner GTX 580 bei bad company 2 ca 80 grad unter last, mit meiner gtx 470 waren es ca auch so um die 75-80 grad. beide karten waren nicht übertaktet. denke nicht das die 75 grad bildfehler produzieren.
> 
> mfg



und was wäre dann deine Vermutung?


----------



## JamesMark (11. September 2011)

Hmm, ich weiß nicht 85grad bei einer Grafka zuviel ist.

Ich versuche es mal mit offenem Tower, wie stelle ich die Lüfter auf 100% manuell?

Was anderes bleibt mir ja nicht über, als auszuprobieren. Danke für die Tipps Leute!!!


----------



## svd (11. September 2011)

Ach, 85°C sind bei einer 8800GTS unter Vollast nichts besonderes. Das liegt durchaus im normalen Bereich. 
(Vor allem bei den älteren, etwas stärkeren DX10 GeForces).

Probier doch mal den "MSI Afterburner" aus. Ein kleines Tool, das ich mittlerweile sehr schätze.
Es bietet den einfachen Zugriff auf verschiedene Taktraten und die Lüftergeschwindigkeit und blendet dir auf Wunsch
noch allerlei Info ein, wie Bildwiederholrate, GPU-/Speicherauslastung, Temperatur, etc. und sogar die Systemzeit (dieses Feature mag ich besonders!).


Zur Einstellung: In den "Settings", dort unter dem Reiter "Monitoring" findest du eine Liste von Parametern, die du überwacht haben möchtest. 
Bei den gewünschten Sachen ein Häkchen machen und, ganz wichtig (!), für jedes einzelne musst du, etwas weiter unten, 
ein weiteres Kästchen anhaken, ob du es im OSD eingeblenden willst.


----------



## JamesMark (11. September 2011)

Kann ich dort denn auch die Lüfterstärke einstellen?


----------



## svd (11. September 2011)

Natürlich. Einfach einen Regler ganz nach rechts schieben und übernehmen.


----------



## shooot3r (11. September 2011)

Crysisheld schrieb:


> und was wäre dann deine Vermutung?


 
weiß auch nciht genau woran es liegen könnte, nur glaube nicht das es die temps sind.


----------



## shooot3r (12. September 2011)

habe es heute abend auch mal angezockt, da ich gestern noch keine Zeit gehabt habe. jedenfalls ist es bei mir relativ am ruckeln, jetzt nicht das es unspielbar wäre , aber man merkt es und es stört auch etwas. wenn man zb am strand ziemlich am anfang steht und sich dann einmal um sich selbst dreht. habe alle einstellungen auf hoch und spiele auf 1920x1080.
mein system:
EVga gtx 580
Phenom x4 970 BE @ 4,0 GHZ
8 GB DDR 3 1600
Asus Crosshair IV Formula.

Hat noch jemand solche performanceprobleme?

mfg


----------



## Vordack (12. September 2011)

Ich habe gelesen dass dieses Spiel "viel zu häufig" Hitzeprobleme bei der Grafikkarte verursacht. Allerdings bei der Version die im Netz verfügbar ist (anscheinend ne geleakte Dev-Version).

Wie es in der Retail Fassung ausschaut weiß ich nicht. Anscheinend ähnlich^^


----------



## rohan123 (12. September 2011)

Hey JamesMark: Versuch mal bei den Bildeinstellungen 100 Hz einzustelllen, und sieh dann nach, ob das Problem weg ist.


----------



## JamesMark (13. September 2011)

So habe den Tower an der Seite nun die letzten Tage mal geöffnet und muss sagen das es schonmal die Problematik halbiert hat, passiert nun nicht mehr so oft mit den o.g. Problemen ! Danke dafür schonmal!

@rohan123: Kann leider nur auf maximal 75hz stellen im Spiel, warum auch immer (in den Optionen!). Oder muss ich das woanders verstellen? Habe einen sehr guten 24Zoll TFT von LG.


----------



## svd (13. September 2011)

Wenn Windows den Monitor korrekt erkannt hat, werden, in der Regel, die vom Bildschirm unterstützen Frequenzen quasi dem Spiel mitgeteilt (wie bei der Auflösung). Wenn 75Hz der höchste einstellbare Wert ist, wird das dem Maximum deines Bildschirms entsprechen.
(Ein Blick in die Liste seiner technischen Daten sollte Erleuchtung bringen.)


----------



## JamesMark (13. September 2011)

Leider habe ich nur *75Hz*, welche ich einstellen kann.

Schade. Aber trotzdem danke für den Tipp!

Ende November kommt sowieso ein neuer Rechner, demnach wird es dann kein Problem mehr geben.



Steffen


----------



## rohan123 (13. September 2011)

Ach so, na dann. Wünsch ich dir jedenfalls alles Gute mit dem neuen Ding. Möge dann alles so laufen, wie du es dir wünschst.


----------



## JamesMark (13. September 2011)

Danke, ich hoffe es auf jeden Fall auch. Kommen ja die neuen Prozessoren, deshalb warte ich! ^^


----------



## bigsnake810 (14. September 2011)

Ich hab ein änliches Problem, wenn ich Dead Island starte kann ich ungefähr 3 Minuten spielen , dann wird mein Bildschirm ganz kurz schwarz , das Bild kommt wieder und ich kann weiter spielen, jedoch ruckelt es aufeinmal richtig und hört dann auch nicht mehr auf. 

Weiß vielleicht jemand was das ist?


----------



## Herbboy (14. September 2011)

Was für Hardware haste denn? Treiber usw. alle aktuell? Andere Spiele laufen problemlos?


----------

